# Help with Gongora ID.



## Scooby5757 (May 30, 2013)

Foolishly the tag was written in sharpie, rather than pencil and the name is long gone. I had taken a guess at Gon. rufescens, but I'm out of my league.

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## jtrmd (May 30, 2013)

Looks similar to tricolor to me,but thats just a guess.Mine bloomed a few weeks ago,and now it is in someone else's hands.


----------

